# WIN 7 Neuinstall. AHCI-SATA Treiber



## fehe.dr (24. April 2012)

Hallo,

hab mir nach langen wieder einen neuen Rechner gegönnt und jetzt folgendes Problem bei der Neuinstallation von Win7.

Verbaut ist ein ASUS P8Z68-V LX Board und eine SSD von OCZ (Agility3 SA3).

Im Hinterkopf hab ich den SATA/AHCI Treiber ... kein Problem ... CD vom Board rein ... Treiber suchen ... Treiber finden ... fertig. Nix da ... 

Der Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren und spuckt folgende Meldung aus ... 

*Es wurden keine Gerätetreiber gefunden. Stellen Sie sicher, dass sich die richtigen Treiberdateien auf dem Treiberinstallationsdatenträger befinden.

*Naja dachte ich mir ... schauste mal auf der Asus Seite nach dem Treiber ... hab ihn gefunden ... rauf auf´n USB Stick und los.

Aber siehe da ... es ist der selbe Treiber wie auf der CD und auch dieser lässt keine Installtion zu. 

Im Bios hatte ich schonmal versucht es mittels IDE-Modus zu installieren was aber auch nix brachte.

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen ... ich komm hier nicht weiter.


----------



## NuTSkuL (24. April 2012)

verstehe das problem nicht ganz.
win7 rein...ahci an...installieren...fertig 

nen seperaten treiber musste man doch bloß bis XP auswählen. jetzt geht das doch von alleine


----------



## XT1024 (24. April 2012)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> verstehe das problem nicht ganz.
> win7 rein...ahci an...installieren...fertig



 Jo einen extra Treiber habe ich auch nicht gebraucht weil kein RAID, nur AHCI - auch ein Z68 

Edit: wo liegt denn genau das Problem oder warum soll der Treiber installiert werden


----------



## True Monkey (24. April 2012)

@NutSkul

Vllt solltest du zur besseren Verständlichkeit erwähnen das Win 7 alle Treiber mitbringt


----------



## fehe.dr (24. April 2012)

Weil mein Win7 dieses blöden Treiber haben will ...


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. April 2012)

Wird die SSD im BIOS sauber erkannt?


----------



## NuTSkuL (24. April 2012)

nur ne theorie:
vlt bringt ein bios update erst den support für ssds bzw die controller oder sonstiges. hab da so im hinterkopf, dass ich damals auch eins machen musste, damit meine cpu vom board erkannt wurde (ich weiß, ist was anderes)

@true monkey
hast natürlich mal wieder recht.  was auch sonst


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. April 2012)

Wenn es sich um Probleme der Installroutine mit dem optischen LW handelt, kann die Installation von einem Stick helfen.


----------



## fehe.dr (24. April 2012)

So ... BIOS auf "optimale Werte" zurückgesetzt und es ging ohne Probleme ...


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. April 2012)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> So ... BIOS auf "optimale Werte" zurückgesetzt und es ging ohne Probleme ...


 Der  ist ein puscheliges kleines Eichhörnchen...


----------

